# Fixed my overflow resevior



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Red dirt clod (Jul 16, 2016)

*Good ole American knowhow*

Good job sir.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 16, 2016)

what ever you do, don't let Sinclair see this


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm good with it.
Looks aftermarket.  But in a hotrod kinda way.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2016)

The replacement was $80. No way. Couldn't find one the same size in the salvage yards so there it is. On a side note. Did ya'll know those bottles are double layered? I didn't until I drilled thru it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a great solution!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 19, 2016)

That's alright!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> The replacement was $80. No way. Couldn't find one the same size in the salvage yards so there it is. On a side note. Did ya'll know those bottles are double layered? I didn't until I drilled thru it.



Who had a clue?


----------



## seeker (Jul 20, 2016)

You might be a redneck, in a good kind of way.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, I may be a little redneck. 

I'm guessing the bottle is double layered so if you drop it, it will be less likely to split both layers. With the hole drilled a little smaller than the hose it fits snug and not a drop has leaked out as of yet.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2016)

is that on a motor home?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 27, 2016)

Recycling old plastic is cool!

Make sure your overflow has an overflow.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Milkman said:


> is that on a motor home?



A winnebago with a 454 



Artfuldodger said:


> Recycling old plastic is cool!
> 
> Make sure your overflow has an overflow.



It's a squeeze bottle. Built in overflow


----------

